

What to do when Ajax is faster than CSS - pwoods

I have a jQuery enabled application that is running too fast for the Stylesheet to load.  I can't figure out how to have the javascript run when the styles are all done.<p>Here is my page order<p>HTML
HEAD
JAVASCRIPT
CSS - One file with includes
TEXT
FOOTER<p>Any suggestions?  I can reorder it but I'd like a clean solution maybe with something to do with the browser.<p>Paul
======
shutter
The CSS should go in the head, and the Javascript can be placed at the very
end of the page right before the closing body tag.

Failing that, you can put the JS right below the CSS in the head tag.

------
noodle
are you using $(document).ready() ?

------
pwoods
Yes I am using the Document ready. It may not be that the CSS is loading slow
but I have my doubts when I refresh and it operates the same.

~~~
noodle
if this is what is in question, put the CSS inline instead of linking it in
order to help debug. if things work peachy when doing this, then your problem
lies in the importing of the css file. css first, before the js.

if things are still broken, its your code.

